# Glad To See Your Back



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Some manufacturers put more effort into the casebacks than others. Rolex put none in! It is the 1st thing I look at when someone shows me their watch.










Have you any nice ones?

If red x click HERE


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> Some manufacturers put more effort into the casebacks than others. Rolex put none in! It is the 1st thing I look at when someone shows me their watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry Red X and.....`The page cannot be displayed`


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

...are you online?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I suppose this is the nicest back on a watch of mine.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Just for David

Elegant in its simplicity IMO


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

@ Stan it's good but you have a better one than that, the gold one with the gorgous engraving


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

DavidH said:


> @ Stan it's good but you have a better one than that, the gold one with the gorgous engraving
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I forgot about that one.







I must have too many watches.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

One of my favorite backsides:


----------



## Guest (Apr 16, 2005)

30th anniversary Speedmaster is my favourite.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

UN


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

This one's probably my favourite commemorative back:










And perhaps this one as a "standard" back:


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Another three favourites:


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

You've got some very nice watch backs Rich, I like the Oris logo.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Benrus Inscription reads " Stephen Kay, 25 Years Service, Wilson Jones Ltd, December 1954.

The year I was born so that liittle bit special to me


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I also like the winged logo on this.....










I haven`t got a photo with me of one of my favourites, the diving helmet on the back of the Citizen Eco-zilla very cool


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Stan said:


> You've got some very nice watch backs Rich, I like the Oris logo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have to start wearing my watches inside-out


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Never thought of that.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> I forgot about that one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stan you have, sell me the Castell imediately


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Stan said:
> 
> 
> > I forgot about that one.
> ...


No need I'll have some next week.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Nooooooooooo Mac


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> Nooooooooooo Mac
> 
> 
> 
> ...



















Much nicer Avatar then the banshee Stan









What was her name again?


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Roy said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > Stan said:
> ...


Roy shhhhh!!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

Her name was Chloe but we called her Fleabag.
















I was in avatar changing mode last night.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan said:


> I was in avatar changing mode last night.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many did you go thriugh? And are they publishable?


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

No PG, I made one of my own and it wasn't in the best of taste.
















My sense of honour made me think twice.









Mac,

Good luck with the Castell.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Stan said:


> No PG, I made one of my own and it wasn't in the best of taste.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stan









And I saw what you did last night, not a pretty sight









`Fleabags` much nicer







if I could work out how to I`d put `Mother` as mine.









I think I need an FTP that works ( don`t ask Bill`s not been round yet







) otherwise "_No Really I Haven`t A Clue_ " how to do it.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Mac,

You can change your avatar by going to My Controls, edit avatar settings. You can upload a picture from your hard drive from there.

If you can't edit a picture to the right size, send it to me and I'll do it for you.









I've calmed down a lot since last night.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Thanks Stan I`ll try that when I get home









I`m at work now flicking between programmes;- RLT and some _really_ tedious







but essential paperwork







.

I have to keep switching to stop myself going
















Home time soon


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

A few of my rears.

Eco Zilla










Richmond Spencer










IWC Aquatimer


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

That citizen has to be my favorite back. I was beginning to think it never was going to appear!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

DavidH said:


> That citizen has to be my favorite back. I was beginning to think it never was going to appear!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to agree it is very cool


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> DavidH said:
> 
> 
> > That citizen has to be my favorite back. I was beginning to think it never was going to appear!
> ...


Encore!


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Found this beauty in the library

Not mine I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think the o.d.m back is pretty good:










Cheers

Paul


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Can't believe one of these hasn't appeared.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Heres another two neglected beauties, amazing considering how much they cost







IMVHO.......


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Another cool Citizen watch back - this has recently become one of my favourites


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yet another cool Citizen caseback


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Here's another Seiko - 1960's I think this time


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally the caseback from my Camy 300m diver - 1970's I should think but I'm not really sure.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

And finally (really is finally this time as I'm off to bed) another Seiko wave - this time beadblasted - I like watchbacks nearly as much as watchfronts


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just bought these two :

Bulova micro rotor watch.


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Longines


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I like the inscription on the Bulova







I wonder who `Mouse` was


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I like the inscription on the Bulova
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I must be going blind. I can only see "TO MY LOVE"


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I think I need to capture these wonderful shots as a new section in the Photo Gallery. You dont often see case backs. What do you all think?

Nearly forgot my Hamilton Everest (Quartz):










Cheers

Paul


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

That is a great idea Paul,


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

chrisb said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I like the inscription on the Bulova
> ...


If you look very carefully in the top left of the photo it says 3-19-71 (or it could be 5-19-71 Mouse.









Paul (SH) great idea about a special `Gallery` section for case backs, as seen here there are many really nice ones which we don`t often see


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Silver Hawk said:



> I think I need to capture these wonderful shots as a new section in the Photo Gallery. You dont often see case backs. What do you all think?


Yep, fine idea


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Binatime seawatch (seen on many others as well).


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Heres the back of my Poljot Ocean.....


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Orient King Diver 44mm.......


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

And Zeno Navy Canteen Diver copy of Elgin USBuships WWII watch......


----------



## adrian (May 23, 2004)

I'm going to make some waves


----------



## nchall (May 9, 2004)

Here's one of mine :

Poljot International trans-siberian alarm watch.










Regards,

Nick.


----------



## chrisb (Feb 26, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> chrisb said:
> 
> 
> > mach 0.0013137 said:
> ...


Oh yes, it's more apparent on my LCD monitor









Anyway , here's mine


----------

